# Has anyone tried this?



## markjo159 (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anyone attempted this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MP3-Car-pl...8ee69
The car which I am buying has the double din stereo (not sure if it is monsoon or not), and was trying to determine whether or not I could interface different devices without having to do a swap. (Plus I kind of like the stock look, its very clean).
BTW, maybe Im just a little more accustomed to the system in my '96 Sentra (family members have said my setup is almost symphonic







), but it seems that the VW system is lacking in Mids (anyone else noticed that?). 
Mark
P.S. Yes I know its cross posted... Its a 2004 Jetta GL BTW..


----------

